# A beautiful knitted fence



## iShirl (Jun 30, 2012)

I just have to share this with y'all. I have never seen anything like it. The last picture down really shows it at it's best:

http://katedaviesdesigns.com/2012/09/05/anne-eunsons-artistry/

I'm not sure where I got this site. If here, it is due a second look!


----------



## user64822 (Jun 21, 2012)

That is just fantastic!


----------



## roxiannalouisa (Feb 23, 2011)

Wow, nice looking!


----------



## cabbagehome (Dec 23, 2011)

It is awesome.


----------



## Cade's G'ma (Mar 30, 2011)

Thanks for sharing! With all the craziness and tragedy here in the US this week, I needed something beautiful and calming to look at and appreciate!


----------



## Mireillebc (Apr 7, 2013)

And I thought I had seen it all!
I must say it's not bad looking!


----------



## granje (Dec 4, 2011)

Unbelievable. Just showed my DH - he was amazed


----------



## Airy Fairy (Aug 2, 2011)

Cade's G'ma said:


> Thanks for sharing! With all the craziness and tragedy here in the US this week, I needed something beautiful and calming to look at and appreciate!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## jobailey (Dec 22, 2011)

Unbelievable! Can't imagine doing all that in three weeks!


----------



## dwagner (Feb 12, 2013)

WOW! :thumbup: Amazing! How creative and talented, to use her knitting skills to create such a beautiful piece of art.
Thanks for sharing this.


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

That is stunning!! 
It would be lovely to look out of the window and see such a creative fence ~ and it only took 3 weeks! :thumbup:


----------



## hen (Jun 30, 2012)

Wow, that is really thinking outside the block and coming up with an awesome sculptural design. And like all knitting, it's always useful.
Has made me rethink knitting!


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Amazing fence. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Marie from NC (Mar 3, 2013)

WOW!


----------



## moonriver (Feb 22, 2013)

Stunning ......never seen anything like this,talk about a lot of work....beautiful


----------



## NanaG (Jun 12, 2012)

Thank you for sharing! I've never seen anything like this. What a project!


----------



## scottishlass (Jul 12, 2012)

Wow!! there are no words !!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

Never seen anything like it. Thanks for posting.


----------



## ginnyM1W2A3 (Jun 6, 2012)

Amazing work. She must love love love her garden to go to such an extreme. It is beautiful and certainly unique.


----------



## Gundi2 (May 25, 2012)

What an Idea, and beautiful done.


----------



## missjg (Nov 18, 2012)

iShirl said:


> I just have to share this with y'all. I have never seen anything like it. The last picture down really shows it at it's best:
> 
> http://katedaviesdesigns.com/2012/09/05/anne-eunsons-artistry/
> 
> I'm not sure where I got this site. If here, it is due a second look!


Wow! Amazing!


----------



## Bitsee (Mar 11, 2013)

I gotta try that!!!!


----------



## MacRae (Dec 3, 2011)

Spectacular.... You know we don't stop to think ... out of the box. What a beautiful piece of work.


----------



## Gmfur (Oct 29, 2011)

That is awesome.


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

Spectacular...Unusual...


----------



## KnittingNut (Jan 19, 2011)

Amazing!


----------



## Platinum (Apr 1, 2013)

iShirl said:


> I just have to share this with y'all. I have never seen anything like it. The last picture down really shows it at it's best:
> 
> http://katedaviesdesigns.com/2012/09/05/anne-eunsons-artistry/
> 
> I'm not sure where I got this site. If here, it is due a second look!


Hi iShirl, that's lovely - Ive forwarded it to my daughter in Shetland


----------



## kathycam (Apr 24, 2012)

Thanks for sharing--I wouldn't have believed it if I hadn't seen it.


----------



## grandmaof13 (Aug 30, 2011)

Just beautiful and so imaginative!!


----------



## hajra (Sep 5, 2011)

AMAZING!!!


----------



## momeee (Mar 22, 2011)

Wow! That is totally amazing. I love it.


----------



## Lalane (Aug 23, 2011)

That is amazing so beautiful. Must have a lot of patience.


----------



## CJD (Nov 24, 2012)

It is truly amazing what a talented knitter can do. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Beverly Edmonds (Oct 6, 2012)

I absolutely love this! What creativity! Thanks so much for sharing.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Wow is right it is beautiful... Just the thing I was looking for. Wonder how long it would take me to........ Well to long I guess. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## brain56 (Aug 31, 2012)

Awe-inspiring concept and execution!


----------



## Lindylou22 (Feb 15, 2012)

Oh, how neat!!!...Thanks.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

that is some serious knitting!


----------



## mzmom1 (Mar 4, 2011)

missmolly said:


> That is stunning!!
> It would be lovely to look out of the window and see such a creative fence ~ and it only took 3 weeks! :thumbup:


Three _years_ would not be enough for me to do that!


----------



## nitchik (May 30, 2011)

Amazing!

Just wonder how durable it is, but I guess that's not the point.


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

Awesome! Love it


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

nitchik said:


> Amazing!
> 
> Just wonder how durable it is, but I guess that's not the point.


At least as durable as the fisherman's nets that cordage is designed to make. ... I wonder if my neighbours would leave one stand, were I to knit something like it. ... Probably not, or not for long anyway. Still ... I've saved the photos to my screensaver.


----------



## comebackknitter (Oct 9, 2011)

Knitters never quit inventing!


----------



## yarnuser (Mar 9, 2011)

That is the most beautiful fence I have ever seen. I would love to have that in my neighborhood. It is a true work of art and love. Hope it can be preserved.


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

That is just amazing. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## crjc (Jun 17, 2011)

iShirl said:


> I just have to share this with y'all. I have never seen anything like it. The last picture down really shows it at it's best:
> 
> http://katedaviesdesigns.com/2012/09/05/anne-eunsons-artistry/
> 
> I'm not sure where I got this site. If here, it is due a second look!


Unbelievable. Oh my goodness. One does not have to ask if she is passionate about knitting. Unique. Who would have thought of that???


----------



## tmlester (Apr 8, 2011)

How truly inspiring her work is! I'd love to be able to see it close up, wouldn't you?


----------



## crjc (Jun 17, 2011)

tmlester said:


> How truly inspiring her work is! I'd love to be able to see it close up, wouldn't you?


tmlester, I most definitely would love to see it up close. Everytime I look at your avatar, I think it is a platypus. He looks like one with his mouth in the slipper. At first I had to look twice.

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jackie C (Aug 13, 2012)

Leaves me speechless!


----------



## hennie (Mar 28, 2011)

Wow.. Thanks for sharing this xx


----------

